# Hello From Kansas



## maurakeith (Feb 21, 2011)

My husband and I live on a small farm in rural south central Kansas. We've never kept bees and had no intention of keeping any but we inherited a wild hive that lives in the walls of our corn crib. We'd like to use the corn crib but don't want to disturb the bees so thought we would see what we could do about moving them to another location on the farm. So here we are...looking for advice and information. We're looking forward to learning as much as we can and reading what others are saying about their experience.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the crazy world of bees, and beekeeping advice, go for it if you want to, worst case you lose bees in walls, still got corn crib you want. Taking bees out of structures can get interesting depending on how it is built. Need suits, smoker, bee vac would be nice gonna find decent comb if you dont tear it up. often times you can wire in or rubber band it into frame and they will fill it in. Other thing to consider is always good to have at least 2 hives, dont know if one is doing well or not without another to compare it to. Most county extension agents have a list of beekeepers willing to take swarms or pull bees from walls, give them a call, they might help connect you with a local beekeeper who will help you Mark


----------



## beegeek (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say don't try to move them on your own. doing a removal would be a large job and likely eventful try to find someone in your area to help


----------



## runner_114 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome, may be someone close to you to help will check around.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have family in Hillsboro, about a hour north of you. I also have cousins in newton.

mike


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## maurakeith (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello and thanks for all the suggestions and advice! We were just in the corn crib yesterday and we can see some of the combs where we had torn out part of the wall last winter. There is an inner wall and they've built their combs in between the two walls. I think the hive is a pretty good size. When we walked in it was a bit cool so there were not many bees flying around...we saw quite a few dead ones on the floor though. The honey is leaking through the walls so they've got lots to eat we think. We had thought it would be a good time to move the bees in the winter but we didn't know what to do so we'll just have to leave it until we learn more about this beekeeping. If we could find someone to show us what to do that would be great...hopefully we will. We certainly don't want to get rid of the bees...even though I'm afraid of them I love them being around. It's late so I'll have to reply to the other comments tomorrow. Thanks again for getting back to us. 
Maura


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know if there are any bee clubs near you, but you might contact the State Association or the Northeast Beekeeper's and see if they can connect you to any nearby beekeepers:
http://www.nekba.org/

http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/kansas-beekeeping-clubs.html


----------



## maurakeith (Feb 21, 2011)

Kingfisher...we go quite close to Hillsboro on 50 on our way to KC and Newton is pretty much our shopping center. We love the area near Hillsboro...very pretty.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## maurakeith (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the friendly 'welcomes'!


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

Maura...I agree with a couple other comments that you should seek some knowledgeable help in this project. Look for your nearest beekeeping association and give them a call. Or go to one of their meetings. Among their members may be someone who is experienced removing bees from structures and would also help you get started with a hive. And if not, someone there may know a non-member beekeeper who would help you.

It's one thing to hive a swarm hanging from a tree branch near the ground. And quite another to get them out of a structure and into a hive.

Read as much as you can, as fast as you can, and find a mentor to help you.

Good luck!

David


----------



## maurakeith (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information and suggestions. Now that the warmer weather is just around the corner we won't be trying to move the hive without help from an experienced bee keeper. The bees are in a building that we don't use right now so there is no rush to move them. We'll keep checking around locally to see if we can find a beekeeper. Until then...the bees are happy where they are and we aren't about to take on something we know nothing about. I will write on here when and if we find someone. Have a great day! 
Maura


----------

